# Forenspiele - Richtlinien



## ZAM (2. Februar 2009)

Willkommen im Forenspiel-Forum,

da das Forum hier recht frisch ist und es schon einige Unklarheiten gab möchten wir euch gerne ein paar kleine Richtlinien mit auf den Weg geben.

Das Forenspielforum ist keineswegs ein regelfreies Forum. Hier gelten die Buffed.de Forenregeln und die Netiquette wie in jedem anderen Forenteil auch. Ihr dürft euch gerne neue Forenspiele ausdenken und sie hier veröffentlichen, jedoch bitten wir euch auf reine Zählspiele und Alphabetspiele zu verzichten.

Und nun viel Spaß beim raten und rätseln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

